# First Road bike Wanted



## Dajoker188 (9 Apr 2012)

Hey everyone

Been mountain biking for a long time and have finally decided to take the leap into road cycling. I have a budget around £200 and i live in the Birmingham area.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Apr 2012)

Do you want a race geometry bike, touring bike, hybrid? What sort of riding are you planning to do? Whatever you decide, with your budget buy something second hand. You'll get a lot more bike for your money than you will buying a new bike for that price, then if you decide to sell it on in the future you won't lose too much IMO


----------



## Dajoker188 (9 Apr 2012)

Sorry for not being more specific. I am looking for a race type as i will be doing some performance training with a few friends. And thank you for the great advice. I will start looking for some second hand bikes straight away. What types of components should i be looking for or are good for my price range?


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2012)

loads to choose from out there


----------



## smokeysmoo (9 Apr 2012)

I'd personally try to find a bike with Shimano 105 components, but you'd be very lucky to do so for £200. Shimano Tiagra is a good work horse groupset, and is easily upgraded if the need arises.

The problem now is it's a sellers market due to the time of year, so you may have to push your budget a bit for the right bike.

Something like this could be a good starting point, (although it's Campagnolo as opposed to Shimano and I've obviously no idea what size you need), http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Graham-We...UK_Bikes_GL&hash=item2a1bf2ff28#ht_500wt_1413

If you see anything on sites like eBay you can always pop a link on here and ask for peoples opinions, I'll guarantee you'll get some


----------



## BigTam (10 Apr 2012)

Or even better, if you are a short arse and want to spend a wee bit more on a really sorted bike, buy mine.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/felt-z85-2011.97487/


----------



## Dajoker188 (10 Apr 2012)

Thanks smokey, watching the bike now.


----------



## smokeysmoo (10 Apr 2012)

BigTam said:


> Or even better, if you are a short arse and want to spend a wee bit more on a really sorted bike, buy mine.
> http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/felt-z85-2011.97487/





Dajoker188 said:


> Thanks smokey, watching the bike now.


 
BT's got a point, his Felt is a lot of bike for the brass. On one hand it will obliterate your budget, but on the other hand you won't have any fettling to do, and mods to make or any upgrades to do for quite some time.

From BT's thread the sizing of the bike suits riders 5' 4" to 5' 9"


----------



## tornadotony (19 Apr 2012)

As had been commented you won't get much for £200. I have a Carbon 2300 Trek with campag mirage groupset for £325
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/trek-2300-53-cm-naked-carbon-frame-alloy-rear-stays.99929/


----------



## Dajoker188 (20 Apr 2012)

i have had a change of mind and i want to purchase a hybrid bike to ease my self into road biking. Is the specialized sirrus sport 2012 worth getting for £180?


----------



## defy-one (22 Apr 2012)

Sounds a great price


----------



## Dajoker188 (22 Apr 2012)

cheers mate, i think i will buy it then


----------



## defy-one (22 Apr 2012)

Any more going for £180?


----------



## vickster (30 Apr 2012)

Just check it's not nicked - I'd expect a 6 month old bike to come with a receipt...


----------

